# [Q] Changing color of text shown in swype when holding key?



## TheArtiszan (Mar 10, 2012)

Mod Type:: Application

Difficulty:: Moderate

Mod Status:: Alpha

Apply In:: Other (See Description)

Carrier:: T-Mobile

Optional:: Themed

Requires Root:: No

Android Version:: 2.2.X (FROYO)

Source:: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/16492-how-to-theme-swype-beta-326-djdarkknights-way/
Hello,
I am trying to mod my own keyboard and setup all the colors for different options on the keyboard for the latest swype 3.26.92D.38303.
So far I have the black background with regular white text, changed trace color and changed prediction color.
I noticed when I hold a key and presents the alt options on that key (ie holding 'q' to get '1') and that still shows a regular grey color.
I have tried checking all the options of the colors.xml file and didn't change it also a few of the files for pressed and tappedin the drawable-hdpi and can't seem to change that color.
Just was wonder if anyone knows which file I need alter to change that color.
Thank you


----------

